# Is there a foam to use to fill a blown out 3D target?



## URBINA (Nov 2, 2009)

this is from field n stream 

Repair Your Old Solid Core 3D Archery Target!


If you have an old solid core 3D target that will no longer stop an arrow, here is an easy way to repair the target and get it back into working order. Simply stuff the center of the target with crumpled news paper, cardboard, old pieces of the shot up vitals, etc. Then wrap the target very tightly with plastic wrap. Wrap it around many times. After wrapping the vitals, take a can of foam sealer, such as "Great Stuff" and poke a hole in the plastic wrap with the nozzle. fill the target with the foam sealer. Poke a few holes on each side to make sure that there is plenty of foam in the target's vital area. After the target is full, let is set up overnight. After is has set up, remove the plastic, trim the excess foam, and hit it with a little flat brown (or whatever color matches your target) spray paint. Your 3D target is now back in service for 1/4 of the price of the replacement vitals. Remember to wear gloves when working with any foam sealer, you can't wash it off, you have to wear it off over a few days. Good Luck!


----------



## Mike Crompton (Jan 15, 2011)

No thanks. Found that article! lol I use foam in my job and know that that would last about one night for a repair. Newspaper and bags and stuff is a little too hokey for me!


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

I have done this. I didn't use paper of any other filler and it worked great. I even took an old basketball and filled it, to make a throw around target.


----------



## tack09 (Feb 13, 2009)

You can buy a kit to do it right. I believe Lancaster Archery Supply sells them. There is also a guy selling the kits for clubs that do 8 to 10 targets.


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

URBINA said:


> this is from field n stream
> 
> Repair Your Old Solid Core 3D Archery Target!
> 
> ...


I did this and has worked fine for me.


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

McKenzie targets use to sell a kit to fix targets when I had my indoor range and pro shop. I guess they still do.It worked great and held up a long time.


----------



## Hunterdale (Nov 28, 2009)

Buy the repair kit. You did say it was for club use. Paper and misc. fill will get shot out in no time with club use. That might work for an individual in his backyard but shot count will be way lower.


----------



## Mike Crompton (Jan 15, 2011)

That's what I was thinking. Thanks


----------



## JMASavage (Feb 4, 2008)

http://3-dcountry.com A little expensive but, is the best patch you will ever find.


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

If you want a product that will repair a 3d target look into Flex-Foam by Smooth On Corp. I use the Flex Foam 17 expands to 3.5 times and when dried you will have a repair that will last you a long time. The foam is self healing. You won't be disappointed. The sample size will fix a few targets depennding on the size of the whole. The price is less than $30 fo the foam and about $15 for the color tint.


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

tack09 said:


> You can buy a kit to do it right. I believe Lancaster Archery Supply sells them. There is also a guy selling the kits for clubs that do 8 to 10 targets.


Yes Lancaster sells it


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

If your going to pay the price for the Magic Target Repair kit then look into this Flex Foam IT- 17 it does a better job then the kit for the same price and will last alot longer.


----------



## Komi (Mar 1, 2007)

daltongang said:


> I have done this. I didn't use paper of any other filler and it worked great. I even took an old basketball and filled it, to make a throw around target.


how did the basketball work????


----------



## WisDeerHunter (Apr 16, 2011)

fireman127 said:


> If your going to pay the price for the Magic Target Repair kit then look into this Flex Foam IT- 17 it does a better job then the kit for the same price and will last alot longer.


Isn't this foam the same stuff they use in "memory foam" mattresses?


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Also curious how the basketball target worked.


----------



## rwk (Mar 25, 2006)

I was at the IBO world finals last year, and there was a guy that fixed them and sold kits to repair them. I'll look around to if i kept his paper work.


----------



## Todzilla (Feb 27, 2005)

We have used this at our club and it it just fantastic. The stuff at Lancaster just doesn't hold up to club abuse.


http://3-dcountry.com/


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

> We have used this at our club and it it just fantastic.


Yep, it's good...
But I just called Smooth On about this Flex Foam 17... It sounds very interesting. ;0)


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

I think if you will try this Flex Foam 17 or even the 10 but the 10 is a little more flexible I think you will see that this will work out for the majority of situations. It does work and the arrows pull out fairly easy to. If anyone out there tries it and come up with a better solution for fixing targets I am intersted in knowing thanks


----------



## MikeD74T (Jun 20, 2010)

http://www.3riversarchery.com/3rdemos7.asp#39 MikeD74T


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

yea there is repair kits you can buy


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

jrdrees said:


> Also curious how the basketball target worked.


x3!!!


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

*Cheap fix for 3-Ds*

The cheap way I repair my 3-ds is to cut out the area with a knife, then cut a foam plug from a buggie board ( a little bigger than the hole) then push the "plug" into the area and top off with spray foam. The spray foam acts like a glue and space filler. After the spray foam hardens I trim to shape and paint. The foam from the buggie boards is eatha foam and will stop arrows, the spray foam will need touch ups but the whole cost is well under $15, I buy the buggie boards at church sales, flea markets,for $2-3 and the spay foam $5 & paint $3


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

What is a "buggie board" and where do you buy them?


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

they are the little "surf" boards kids use at the beach, some call them belly boards(I forget that not everyone lives near the shore) you want the eatha foam ones(come in colors and are closed cell foam, not the styrofoam(white crumbly/ pills) ones


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

3-D country is about the best kit there is hands down .Easy to use and last a long time ,I have a couple targets I did a couple year ago and they still look like new .You can check it out on the web sight 3Dcountry.com .Give George a call hill answer any questions you might have ,He's a great guy to deal with.


----------



## HogHunterInFl (Aug 27, 2003)

soonerboy said:


> What is a "buggie board" and where do you buy them?


Boogy Board.


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

I have been repairing Mac and other targets for my club for years and have tried everything. For a club that runs 3D shoots, you need targets to work well last long and look very presentable when set up in the bush. Like others that have mentioned above, 3-D country is the best out there. If you follow the directions absolutly to the "T" you will not go wrong. Awesome product.
Nobby


----------



## Schpankme (Dec 6, 2010)

Switch over to Industrial strength targets made of Carpet; almost lasts forever.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

fireman127 said:


> I think if you will try this Flex Foam 17 or even the 10 but the 10 is a little more flexible I think you will see that this will work out for the majority of situations. It does work and the arrows pull out fairly easy to. If anyone out there tries it and come up with a better solution for fixing targets I am intersted in knowing thanks


 If you are truely interested in knowing, 3 D country is your answer. Its the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

fireman127 said:


> I think if you will try this Flex Foam 17 or even the 10 but the 10 is a little more flexible I think you will see that this will work out for the majority of situations. It does work and the arrows pull out fairly easy to. If anyone out there tries it and come up with a better solution for fixing targets I am interested in knowing thanks


 3 D country is the answer. I out last the original 2 to one and is easy to work with if you follow instructions.


----------



## outdoor freak (Sep 13, 2010)

vandykes taxidermy supply sells foam just like the reinhardt targets use it works great i cut up the kill spots on my old hard pulling mc kenzies and used the new foam and they have lasted for years i think it cost about 35 bucks to do 5 targets it a 2 part foam u mix


----------



## hkarol (Apr 20, 2011)

I repair 3D archery targets and am located in South Jersey. If you're interested my page is http://3DArcheryRepairsPlusLLC.com. There's a list of services, prices and photos. I hope it helps. Thanks.


----------

